# Sons first bird



## marshal45

B5BCACAA-EAED-425A-BC5C-4EAA82876DA4




__
marshal45


__
Apr 23, 2018







My 8 year old son got this Jake yesterday morning. It was a great hunt as he came in with a Tom but he couldn’t get a shot on the Tom. His first of many hopefully. Memory will last forever.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

That smile tells it all! Congrats!


----------



## Pike

Very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## ya13ya03

Congrats. Love that smile. I'm sure he's still smiling.


----------



## lawrence1

That boy is a fine shot!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Way to go ! Congrats !


----------



## big ducks

Sweet job little man! Congrats to you too Dad. Big moment.


----------



## Carpn

Awesome . It's a impossible to explain the feeling. My son took his first bird last yr , after missing on the previous hunt . His excitement, and pride made it the best hunt of my life .


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Carpn said:


> Awesome . It's a impossible to explain the feeling. My son took his first bird last yr , after missing on the previous hunt . His excitement, and pride made it the best hunt of my life .


pretty cool!!!Makin memories, thats what its all about


----------



## odiewan

That's awesome man. I will be taking my son for his first turkey hunt Saturday. But he's in High School so if he connects, the smile won't be as wide.


----------



## GOOSE48

That is some of the best days of both of your lives Congratulations


----------



## joekacz

odiewan said:


> That's awesome man. I will be taking my son for his first turkey hunt Saturday. But he's in High School so if he connects, the smile won't be as wide.


I'll bet you a quarter that if he connects his smile will be a mile wide.Age is no criteria for the joy of a first bird.I've had the joy of a lot of first bird's for first timers both young and old and it's alway's the same,smile ear to ear and some labored breathing.Hope it happens for you let us know.


----------



## odiewan

Well, my son didn't go because he got invited to a party with his team. But I got my first one! Nice present for my 50th birthday.


----------



## odiewan

We'll try again next weekend. He thinks I shot HIS bird.....


----------



## joekacz

odiewan said:


> Well, my son didn't go because he got invited to a party with his team. But I got my first one! Nice present for my 50th birthday.


Great bird!I bet there was some regret by your son that he chose to party instead of going with you.Hopefully he,ll connect this weekend.You can party any time but turkey hunting is only once a year.Stay safe and good luck when you take him out.


----------

